# TTC Baby #1



## TTCBabyG2015

Hello all! Looking for a buddy to go through this all.

Little back story on me, I just turned 32, BF is 32, turning 33 and we're TTC number 1 while all in the middle of working a busy job and finding a new house. 

We're on month number 3 of trying and my fertile days start on Sunday. I have not started temping or using OPK's. We're starting our journey very relaxed and hope it's the best approach. 

Hope to hear from you soon. Baby dust for everyone and FX.


----------



## Chole1026

Hi BabyG!

I'm new to TTC, this is mine and Dh's first cycle trying. 

DH is 24 and I am 25. I had a chemical pregnancy last year (we weren't trying) but it really got my hopes up. We weren't financially stable, so we agreed to wait. We are finally settled and ready to start a family! Hoping this process won't take too long! I haven't started temping, although I did attempt to use OPKs, but I'm still trying to figure them out. 

I would love to be a buddy if you'll take me!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Your post made me laugh. I would love to be your buddy. Me and my BF are very excited to have a baby but, we're trying to make the TTC part very relaxed. I figured if we start getting too stressed about it, it may not happen. Where are you from if you don't mind me asking?

Hope you're having a great day!


----------



## Chole1026

I am from Greenville, South Carolina.

We are trying to take it simple too..One day I started talking about temping and charting and my husband looked at me like I was crazy and I think it may have almost scared him off, haha. This is out first cycle, so we are super ancy and trying to cover all of the bases! I told him we could back off and take it easy after this if it isn't our lucky month.

He originally wanted to start TTC in January, but after much pleading and deliberation, he agreed to start this cycle. We are going to Disney World for out anniversary in October, and I think that's why he wanted to wait, but I just couldn't wait any longer :].

What do you do for a living? I work as a Restaurant Manager for a casual dining concept. Long hours, but for the most part it's pretty rewarding.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Awesome! I'm in Staten Island, NY. 

Although we're not married we knew that now would be a great time to start. I'm going to give it a few more cycles (hopefully neither one of us will need it) and if no baby, I'll speak to my gyno and see if there's something else I should be doing. When I was younger I had PCOS, I was extremely over weight (over 300lbs) but, since then I've dropped a lot of weight and AF has been regular for well over a year. Not sure if having PCOS is going to affect us TTC, I hope not.

I work for a firm that makes the legal documents needed in a divorce matter to split the martial assets. I love my job but, it's very stressful. A lot of people think because I work closely with divorce people that I wouldn't want to get married but, little do they know I do. Me and my BF definitely have marriage Plans but, we're doing things a little backwards lol.

Any big plans for the Holiday Weekend?


----------



## Chole1026

I have today and tomorrow off. It's a rare occasion that I get any weekend day off so I'm going to spend the days relaxing! Sunday and Monday, though, I am back to the grind of restaurant life! 

How about you?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm actually off until Tuesday but, we have silly errands to run, lunch with friends, possibly going out with BF's cousin and her BF for her birthday. Need to find time to BD though since my fertile window starts Sunday lol


----------



## Chole1026

Sounds fun! Yes, you do need to make time!! haha. We were going to do a yard sale tomorrow but of course it's supposed to rain. It seems to be raining a lot here this year....oh well!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Today we went to lunch, hung out at my parents for a while did some food shopping and I even got a milkshake today lol. 

I hope the rain stays away! My future MIL loves yard sales and estates sales so every once in a while I'll go with her, I love it.


----------



## Chole1026

I woke up not feeling too well today. Very cranky. Nauseous. Having some cramping in my back and lower abdomen. Not sure what that's about, but maybe its a good sign! I also had some spotting yesterday for only about 10 minutes. I think I O'd early, and if I did I'm only about 5/6dpo. This waiting game is for the birds!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Those sound like great signs!!!! Everything crossed for you. I'm kind of cranky myself today but, I have no excuse lol, just a cranky day I guess.


----------



## Chole1026

We all get them at one point or another! I seem to be cranky half the days out of the month! Lol. Today starts fertile days for you, right? FX!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Lol very true! Yes, yesterday was my first fertile day. Hoping this is our cycle. Back to the grind tomorrow, not looking forward to it


----------



## Chole1026

I have meetings the next 3 days. All I'm going to be able to think about testing. UGH!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

When are you going to test? 

I'm hoping we can catch the egg the cycle. I don't get to see my BF everyday. I should be O'ing on Thursday, hoping since we BD last night the guys will be waiting lol.


----------



## Chole1026

I will probably start testing on Friday, after all my meetings are over with. 

Fx for you and your swimmers! Well, his. Haha!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm so excited for you and a little jealous lol. I won't be testing until late September. Not even in the horrid two week wait yet.


----------



## Chole1026

Meeting day one over with. Since this is my first cycle trying I undid by think twice about going out after dinner to have a drink (I was pressured) and now I feel like a terrible person. It was only one but still. Day two tomorrow and then home to bed again. These meetings get so tiring!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

There is absolutely no reason to feel like a bad person. You only had one drink and honestly I'm sure you needed it lol. 

Hopefully today goes by fast for you so these meetings can finally be behind you. I'm hoping 5 comes sooner than later, I'm ready to call it a day.


----------



## Chole1026

Good news! We got through our agenda quickly which means no meeting tomorrow! Still have to go into work, though. Ugh!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Yay! I'm trying really hard to not let the stress of my job affect me but, we know how hard that is. I know stress can affect TTC though. 

I have a easy day at work tomorrow, we're only working until 2. We're going out to lunch for a retirement party. 

Hopefully you have a good day at work tomorrow.


----------



## Chole1026

I hope you do as well! I have a catering to go to, which is a lot easier than working in the store. Have fun at the party!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you! It's from 9am to 2pm that's the hard part lol


----------



## Shal2102

Hi All... I am new here... Apology if there is wrong word or abbreviation usage.

Me & my DH been TTC for our 1st baby since Nov 2014. 1st month not success but 2 month naturally we conceived but was having discharge all the way and u/sound scan couldn't see sac. Doc confirmed M/C and I went for D&C on week 8. But 1 week later had terrible lower abdomen pain and went to hosp, doc did emergency laproscopy and confirmed it was ectopic and right tube was removed. After grieving of lost & body healed up. We been trying from my 3rd AF after my surgery till this month. last 3 month had no luck at all.
Saw gyne and he asked to do HSG xray. Did it on CD 7 of this cycle & came out all fine. Gyne said I need to ovulate from left side in order for me to conceive. According to him, my blood test on CD21 shows I am ovulating but it might be dominant on right ovary.
Also I took clomid 100mg from CD 3-7. Now i am on cd28. After my surgery my AF was cd26-28 range.
I also been charting my BBT and this is my 2nd month. Today my temp was 36.8 which was a rise from 36.7 yesterday. Had many symptoms like rashes and pimples, frequent urination, bloating stomach.
I tested hpt today (13DPO) but BFN.

My question, does clomid help to ovulate from both ovary? Any way to naturally make my left ovary to ovulate?
Can BFN on 13DPO & later BFP?
Please advice.
Thank you...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi! I'm so sorry to hear about all your troubles. Unfortunately I would be no help to you with answers. Me and my BF are TTC our first and this is only my third cycle. I frequent another forum, The TWW (two week wait) and I know there are some ladies there who would be able to help you out better as they have more expierence. 

Keep us updated and I really hope you get your BFP soon. Good luck.


----------



## Shal2102

Hi TTCBabyG2015... Thanks for your reply. Today my temp drop to 36.6 but still higher than cover line 36.3. Still AF not showed. Feeling little drowsy. I am not gonna test today. Will wait till tomm morning. Hoping for BFP. 
Will update on my result soon.
Sending you baby dust.... All d best...


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Thank you! Hoping you get that BFP! Your symptoms sound good.


----------



## Chole1026

Unfortunately, I am unable to answer your question as well, Shal. This is mine and DH's first cycle trying and I'm very new to all of it. FX for you! Keep us updated!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hope you ladies are enjoying the weekend!
I thought I O'd on Wednesday, turns out it was Friday. We BD on Monday and then again on Froday. Hoping some of men were waiting or we possibly caught it Friday. I am now officially in the horrid two week wait. Now I get to symptom spot! Eeek


----------



## Chole1026

I took a test tonight and I swear I see a really faint line. It's probably just line eyes. Because I've become addicted I'll probably test until AF arrives (fx it doesn't)! Here goes!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

OMG!!! Pictures?!?!? I'm hoping it gets darker for you and it's a BFP! Keep us updated.


----------



## Chole1026

No pictures... Forgot to take one. Will keep you updated


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hopefully it's the start of something good. I'm having episodes of nausea today which is strange. And my boobs are sore. FX


----------



## Chole1026

Well those are great symptoms! Fx! I've decided to wait to test until the end of this week so I'm not stressing over whether or not I see a line! Fx


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

You have great will power! Can't wait to hear the results. Monday morning again, weekends never seem long enough. Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Chole1026

It's starting to feel like fall here. It's AMAZING. definitely made my Monday a bit more bearable! Happy Monday to you!


----------



## Chole1026

Btw today I am having these full cramps in my hips. And a bit of a stronger cramp on my left side. Hope these are good! And I hope I'm not just making them up in my mind. Boo.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

It was very fall like this morning as well. As much as I love summer, it felt nice.

I'm having weird cramps in my lower abdomen today. Hoping this it for both of us!!'


----------



## Chole1026

I do as well. Do you feel anything else? I swear my boobs have gotten bigger. My husband said they have and said my areolas look different as well. He likes to think positive though haha. According to my calendar I'm either 3 or 5 days away from AF. I may cave and test on my last FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I keep having these weird waves of nausea and my nipples don't hurt but, they are extra sensitive which normally doesn't happen until a week before AF. 

I hope that FRER has a blaring BFP!!!


----------



## Chole1026

So I'm pretty sure I just got a BFP. but I don't know how to upload the photo from my phone. I'm freaking out!!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Chole1026 said:


> So I'm pretty sure I just got a BFP. but I don't know how to upload the photo from my phone. I'm freaking out!!

Oh I need to see this! I'll send you a PM with my email address, if you're comfortable enough to send me an email so I can see.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Are you planning on restesting today?


----------



## Chole1026

I am thinking about retesting tomorrow morning or Saturday


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm hoping it gets darker!
I'm so moody today and now my lower back is achey. I'll be on vaca when AF is supposed to arrive. Hoping I can sneak a test while I'm away.


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Any news?!?!?


----------



## Chole1026

No news yet! Haven't had a weekday off yet but planning to go to the doctor Tuesday or Wednesday and getting a blood test done! But my hopes are diminishing because I took a Walmart cheapie and it was negative. I know the sensitivity is less but it's still making me worry. We will see! How are you feeling?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I'm sure it's just because it's not as sensitive. How many DPO are you? 

I'm doing ok, trying to get through the next couple of days and still keeping my fingers crossed that I can sneak a test while I'm away. I guess if I really wanted I could buy a FRER and test today but, I'm hesitant.


----------



## Chole1026

Welp took another FRER and BFN! Very disappointed but I suppose there is always next month! FX for you!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

No giving up hope yet! You're not out until AF shows. <3


----------



## Chole1026

AF showed today. Bummer. There's always next month. I beat myself up the past couple days and got really down on myself. My husband was so supportive. He said he's willing to learn and do whatever we need to do to make a baby! I couldn't ask for a better husband! 

How are you doing? what dpo are you??


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi! Sorry, I was away on vacation and finally got caught up today. AF showed while I was away :-/ how are you? AF show her face yet?

That's amazing of him, my BF is very supportive as well. Sounds like we have some good guys.

Hope everything is well <3


----------



## Chole1026

Sorry I've been MIA for so long! How is your month going?


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Hi! Sorry, I'm just seeing this. How are you? Any news? I'm doing ok, AF is sort of late lol, she's due today, no sign as of yet. I'm promising myself that if AF is a no show tomorrow, I'll be testing. 

Hope you're doing well <3


----------

